# 622 - Dish 1000 install



## c_caz (Jul 15, 2003)

Had my 811 replaced with a 622 and my Dish 500/300 replaced with a Dish 1000. I thought I'd run down the install and some thoughts.

622 vrs 811.
The 622 is in another world compared to my 811. I had a December 2004 811, one of the first and it showed. It had the 811 horizontal line jump (moved up and down) and with a recent soft update caused the clock to always be off. This sucked as I used the 811 to record to my Pioneer 520 DVD/HDD recorder box. This still was ok, but even via SVideo my recordings showed lots of jagged lines and of course also had the line jump. Plus the sound never seemed to match up to the video (watching live recordings it was ok, but it was bad when sent to the DVD recorder).

622 is seriously better. Rock solid recording to onboard HDD, no video jumps (HD or SVid), 16x9 guide (that has some great viewing options), settings to Synch Vid to sound (I perfer it set to SD, not HD). The recording options (Dish Pass, rename recordings, pad recordings) rock! I've had no crashes or issues that are 622 related and I've messed with it tons. One thing I didn't think would improve is archive to my DVD recorder. The picture is a lot cleaner (jagged lines are a lot reduced), the sound matches the vid, it transfers 16x9 recordings better.

Dish 1000 install... This is less enthusiastic. The guys showed up on time and gave it there all, but wanted to run a third line from the roof (not needed for Dish 1000 and two Dish Pro boxes), wanted to not use a seperator, and wanted to use my OTA cable as the second line to my 622 with a diplexor to be added later. I told the installer no. No new lines are needed, keep my OTA line as is and use a seperator. He eventually went out to the truck to look this up, agreed with my install thoughts (would be much easier for him anyway). It still took nearly 4 hours, and the 129 was barely reaching 60, but all setup and he used the Dish 500 install location for the 1000.

Two hours later it got cloudy and 129 just disappeared. The installer was a good guy and left me a direct number and I called him back and he said he'd come back at the end of the day. They got there at 6:30, decided they had to move the dish up the roof (it was just clearing trees) and worked on it till 8:45 in the dark and cold, MN winter. They got it hooked up with a decent view of 129 and it seems to work OK (RAVE of all stations has pixelated on me, but no others). I'll ride the 129 install out and see if I see more pixelation.

Summary, 622 rocks, 129 sucks, the installers showed dilligence and were hard working, but not fully trained on 1000/Dish Pro installs. This was also their first 622 they saw.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Please check out a poll I've started on the main discussion forum for indicating whether or not your having problems with 129. Here is a link. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=53697


----------



## c_caz (Jul 15, 2003)

I voted in the poll. Thx


----------



## monoparadox (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm in Iowa and went through the same scenario with the Dish 1000. Rave (and HDNews) definitely pixelate the most. Dish needs to make this right. With all the reports I read online about 129, I think there's something definitely amiss on the bird itself. Dish is going to have a lot of unhappy campers unless they correct this.


----------



## c_caz (Jul 15, 2003)

I have a couple of recordings setup for RAVE that I'd like to archive to my DVDRW/HDD player (I have yet to get a good recording of the Wilco and Sonic Youth concert). I'll see how those end up. 

I guess if we continue to see issues we all need to call and tell Dish. They will know about it and hopefully move the new bird there or something.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

c_caz said:


> I have a couple of recordings setup for RAVE that I'd like to archive to my DVDRW/HDD player (I have yet to get a good recording of the Wilco and Sonic Youth concert). I'll see how those end up.
> 
> I guess if we continue to see issues we all need to call and tell Dish. They will know about it and hopefully move the new bird there or something.


c_caz, you never said what part of the country you are from. Is this low signal from 129 just on certain parts of the country?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

From what I've seen posted so far the biggest problems appear to be with the left coast, and the further north you get in the west the more problems there tend to be.


----------



## c_caz (Jul 15, 2003)

I'm from the Twin Cities so a bit north of Monoparadox. I got out today and looked at the dish mount I have. I'd say they gave it there all to get me a good shot over some oaks in my backyard. Its on a 1 foot mast about two thirds up my the back side of my roof. The installers tried to make it hidden from view from the front and did a great job of it.


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

lujan said:


> c_caz, you never said what part of the country you are from. Is this low signal from 129 just on certain parts of the country?


He made reference to the installer working in the "cold MN winter" so I'm guessing he's from.. Minnesota. 

I putzed around for a couple minutes the other day swinging my Dish500 to see what I'd get on 129 here in Colorado. I didnt try hard before swinging it back but I can already tell the signal isn't going to be stupidly strong when I dial it in for good. It just wont be as bad as it is in other places.


----------



## politico31 (Dec 9, 2005)

DP: Did you play with your angle at all on your 500? If so, what elevation angle did you use? I'm considering a "swing" from 148 while waiting for my official install. Just playing around a bit like you....?


----------



## c_caz (Jul 15, 2003)

Update. Rave today is pixelated as all hell. I really cannot watch it. It seems to be the only Voom channel that is that bad, but I wonder what a Thunderstorm would do? Something needs to be done for better reception...

I'm going to call Dish tomorrow to complain.


----------



## MarkoC (Apr 5, 2004)

I live in Minneapolis and my installation is scheduled for tommorow morning. I will be particularly interested to see whether or not I experience these problems with the 129.


----------



## c_caz (Jul 15, 2003)

Why does it have to be RAVE. It is one of the few Vooms I like. Yeah I realize it's a ton of repeats, but I'd like to archive some shows from it.

MarkoC - please post with your findings post install. In particular RAVE.


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

politico31 said:


> DP: Did you play with your angle at all on your 500? If so, what elevation angle did you use? I'm considering a "swing" from 148 while waiting for my official install. Just playing around a bit like you....?


If you're using a dish to just get the one 129 slot, the elevation for CO is about 37-38. The elevation for 148 here is about 26-27 comparatively.

On a Dish1000 for getting 110/119/129, the elevation is 41 and the skew is 107.


----------



## OinkinOregon (Feb 19, 2006)

My Dish 1000 install was on Feb 21st. Was happy with the Rave Channel and immediately had pixelation. Every recording on Rave has recording lost. Called Dish and they sent out another installer on the 23rd who was able to get my signal on 129 Trans 30 (which Rave comes through on) to 65 which was about 5 points better on a bright sunny day in Mapleton Oregon about 20 miles east of the coast. Installer number 2 leaves and I sit down to watch some Rave. Within a half hour pixelation and receiver lock up occured. Called Dish and they sent out a supervisor to repoint the dish again, he was able to get the signal to 70. He left and again I sat down watched Rave and it pixelated.

So I did my own troubleshooting, I watched the point dish screen set on 129 trans. 30 for 2 hours and every 10-15 minutes the signal would drop from a high of 68 to a low of 38 and then would rebound to the high 60's, the weather was clear this was last night. Tonight it is raining steady and the signal is about 59 when it dropped the signal dropped as low as 35. Called Dish and their answer is that the installer has to do a better job and check the ground and replace the LNBs. This tech support person told me that she has not heard any complaints of the signal strength especially on the west coast as the Sat. is located almost due south of us.

So watch your Point Dish screen on 129 Trans 30 and see if yours drops every 15 minutes like mine does.

I find it amazing that Dish just acts like this is not a problem


----------



## c_caz (Jul 15, 2003)

Great post Oinkingoregon... I was actually wondering what transponder Rave is on. I'll look into transponder 30 this week and see what sort of reception I get.

Where is Mapleton, OR? I used to live out there and have family in Albany and around Salem.


----------



## monoparadox (Feb 19, 2006)

OinkinOregon.
I find it amazing that Dish just acts like this is not a problem:mad:[/QUOTE said:


> Maybe, because they can't do anything about it?


----------



## dale2345 (Mar 19, 2005)

OinkinOregon said:


> My Dish 1000 install was on Feb 21st. Was happy with the Rave Channel and immediately had pixelation. Every recording on Rave has recording lost. Called Dish and they sent out another installer on the 23rd who was able to get my signal on 129 Trans 30 (which Rave comes through on) to 65 which was about 5 points better on a bright sunny day in Mapleton Oregon about 20 miles east of the coast. Installer number 2 leaves and I sit down to watch some Rave. Within a half hour pixelation and receiver lock up occured. Called Dish and they sent out a supervisor to repoint the dish again, he was able to get the signal to 70. He left and again I sat down watched Rave and it pixelated.
> 
> So I did my own troubleshooting, I watched the point dish screen set on 129 trans. 30 for 2 hours and every 10-15 minutes the signal would drop from a high of 68 to a low of 38 and then would rebound to the high 60's, the weather was clear this was last night. Tonight it is raining steady and the signal is about 59 when it dropped the signal dropped as low as 35. Called Dish and their answer is that the installer has to do a better job and check the ground and replace the LNBs. This tech support person told me that she has not heard any complaints of the signal strength especially on the west coast as the Sat. is located almost due south of us.
> 
> ...


I just read your post this morning and I have seen the same things happen with my Dish 942/Dish 1000/Dish 500. The Dish 500 is aligned only for 129 and the best readings I get on Tp 30 are 71-73. I get higher readings on Tp 6, 9, 12 which don't have any programming for this area. Every 20-30 minutes the signal for Rave (Tp 30) will drop to 35-43 for a minute or less; then it raises back to the 68-73 reading. That signal loss causes pixillation and freezing of the picture. When this happens I hurriedly press menu-6-1-1 to get the point dish screen. The reading may be 35-43 but if I immediately check 6, 9 or 12 they will only have dropped about 5 points.

I'm sure of the Tp 30 signal dropping because I have 2 hours of the Point Dish screen at 129-30 recorded on a DVD.

What gives? I think it is the Dish 129 transponders that are at fault.


----------



## OinkinOregon (Feb 19, 2006)

c_caz said:


> Great post Oinkingoregon... I was actually wondering what transponder Rave is on. I'll look into transponder 30 this week and see what sort of reception I get.
> 
> Where is Mapleton, OR? I used to live out there and have family in Albany and around Salem.


Mapleton is about 40 miles west of Eugene on Hwy 126, just 15 minutes from the coast.


----------



## OinkinOregon (Feb 19, 2006)

dale2345 said:


> I just read your post this morning and I have seen the same things happen with my Dish 942/Dish 1000/Dish 500. The Dish 500 is aligned only for 129 and the best readings I get on Tp 30 are 71-73. I get higher readings on Tp 6, 9, 12 which don't have any programming for this area. Every 20-30 minutes the signal for Rave (Tp 30) will drop to 35-43 for a minute or less; then it raises back to the 68-73 reading. That signal loss causes pixillation and freezing of the picture. When this happens I hurriedly press menu-6-1-1 to get the point dish screen. The reading may be 35-43 but if I immediately check 6, 9 or 12 they will only have dropped about 5 points.
> 
> I'm sure of the Tp 30 signal dropping because I have 2 hours of the Point Dish screen at 129-30 recorded on a DVD.
> 
> What gives? I think it is the Dish 129 transponders that are at fault.


The transponders are at fault and that just leaves us all screwed..:nono2:


----------



## OinkinOregon (Feb 19, 2006)

Rob Glasser said:


> Please check out a poll I've started on the main discussion forum for indicating whether or not your having problems with 129. Here is a link. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=53697


I have a Dish 1000 setup with a 622 and a 522 receivers. I responded to your poll.


----------



## djmav (Apr 14, 2005)

Anyone from the San Francisco Bay Area has a D1000 installed? What signal strength are you getting from 129? 

I am schedule for an install this Sunday.


----------



## MarkoC (Apr 5, 2004)

c_caz said:


> Why does it have to be RAVE. It is one of the few Vooms I like. Yeah I realize it's a ton of repeats, but I'd like to archive some shows from it.
> 
> MarkoC - please post with your findings post install. In particular RAVE.


Well I can't tell you anything about my impressions of channels on the 129 because my installer didn't have the Dish 1000 on the work order so I don't yet have access to the 129 yet. Fortunately for me I have a second dish for the 61.5 so I can still get the MPEG4 channels. Given what I have heard about the signal strength problems from the 129 perhaps this is not such a bad thing. I know I will need a Dish 1000 to get the Minneapolis locals from the 129 but I wonder if Dish will let me continue to get the national HD channels from the 61.5.


----------



## OinkinOregon (Feb 19, 2006)

OinkinOregon said:


> My Dish 1000 install was on Feb 21st. Was happy with the Rave Channel and immediately had pixelation. Every recording on Rave has recording lost. Called Dish and they sent out another installer on the 23rd who was able to get my signal on 129 Trans 30 (which Rave comes through on) to 65 which was about 5 points better on a bright sunny day in Mapleton Oregon about 20 miles east of the coast. Installer number 2 leaves and I sit down to watch some Rave. Within a half hour pixelation and receiver lock up occured. Called Dish and they sent out a supervisor to repoint the dish again, he was able to get the signal to 70. He left and again I sat down watched Rave and it pixelated.
> 
> So I did my own troubleshooting, I watched the point dish screen set on 129 trans. 30 for 2 hours and every 10-15 minutes the signal would drop from a high of 68 to a low of 38 and then would rebound to the high 60's, the weather was clear this was last night. Tonight it is raining steady and the signal is about 59 when it dropped the signal dropped as low as 35. Called Dish and their answer is that the installer has to do a better job and check the ground and replace the LNBs. This tech support person told me that she has not heard any complaints of the signal strength especially on the west coast as the Sat. is located almost due south of us.
> 
> ...


Another installer came out today the answer to boosting the 129 signal was installing another Dish solely for the 129 Sat. This boosted my signal on average 10 points. I am now getting on a rainy day a 70 signal on the 129 transponder 30. Problem is the signal continues to drop anywhere from 20-30 points every 15 minutes. The installer today replaced LNB's cabling and added a dish. Still have the same problem with the drop. My current reading on 30 is 66. On transponder 6 the reading is 80; too bad Rave does not come through on that transponder.

Needless to say I am not letting this go, my signal continues to drop to screen freezing stage usually when the signal is 40 or below. This happens every 15 minutes. Called Dish and got a Tech Support Supervisor. She told me that it was probably some terrestrial problem. Meaning that something else is to blame and not them. The install is fine, the Sat. is fine the Transponders are fine. It must be this black hole I live in!!

Well surprise surprise, she is sending out a "Specialist" I believe I was supposed to get that person 3 appts. ago. I will report back if and when that person comes.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

OinkinOregon said:


> Another installer came out today the answer to boosting the 129 signal was installing another Dish solely for the 129 Sat. This boosted my signal on average 10 points. I am now getting on a rainy day a 70 signal on the 129 transponder 30. Problem is the signal continues to drop anywhere from 20-30 points every 15 minutes. The installer today replaced LNB's cabling and added a dish. Still have the same problem with the drop. My current reading on 30 is 66. On transponder 6 the reading is 80; too bad Rave does not come through on that transponder.
> 
> Needless to say I am not letting this go, my signal continues to drop to screen freezing stage usually when the signal is 40 or below. This happens every 15 minutes. Called Dish and got a Tech Support Supervisor. She told me that it was probably some terrestrial problem. Meaning that something else is to blame and not them. The install is fine, the Sat. is fine the Transponders are fine. It must be this black hole I live in!!
> 
> Well surprise surprise, she is sending out a "Specialist" I believe I was supposed to get that person 3 appts. ago. I will report back if and when that person comes.


I really hope that Dish finds out what is going on and can fix this. This problem you are seeing is widespread and affecting just about everyone from Southern CA to Northern WA. Not to mention others having problems throughout the country. The poll I started (http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=53697) now shows that of the 35 people that have posted, 24 are seeing signal drops on 129, 18 of them, myself included, are losing lock. This is with signal strengths in the low 70's between drops. It seems the Dish500 is raising the signal up a bit, but for a lot of people it's still not enough to prevent the signal drops from causing signal loss. This Satellite and/or location is simply not reliable. I have yet been able to watch any Voom content on any channel for more than 30 - 45 minutes without signal loss. If that loss is live and I wait long enough my 622 recovers, if it's recorded content it locks up my receiver and I have to reboot.


----------



## OinkinOregon (Feb 19, 2006)

Called Dish and told them I was through and that they needed to take back the 622, release me from the 18 month committment and let me just do without HD and give me the opportunity to look elsewhere. The 129 signal problem has become almost comical, almost if it was not so sad. I really love being with Dish, but they have been less than accomodating to this point.

Today I got the Executive office on the phone and they assure me the Satellite is fine and that it is the install. LinkUS says that the signal problem exists all the way to their office in Eugene. Dish is making them come out again this Friday with their most knowledgable techs and to install Dish 500 only for 110 - 119 and to install a..... 24 inch dish for the 129, if this does not work they will release me from my contract and I guess I can try DirecTv, which I do not want.

It seems that my only choice is to pay for the service I am not getting and keep my mouth shut!! They have told me that this 24 inch dish is the last thing that they will do and that the problem is where I am living and not the Sat, nor the Transponders or DISH not knowing what they are doing!

It is all my fault. I called a local installer in Florence and he told me that they have not had any problems with the 129 Satellite although he did tell me they have not set it up on a 622 yet.

Why can't Dish admit that they have a problem on certain transponders on the 129 Sat.?

I will let you all know what happens Friday.


----------



## c_caz (Jul 15, 2003)

I'm calling as well. Clouds and light snow and other Voom channels are pixelating. My 129 slid into the 50s (was in the 70s). Heck I'd tune it myself if I could easily (second floor, snow on roof.)


----------



## pajer (Jan 9, 2004)

Just had the dish 1000 installed on Feb. 24th along with my vip 622 to go along with a vip 211 and a 501. Dish allowed me to lease both the 622 and the 211. Also, normally the dish 1000 is not offered in our dma johnstown/altoona. But i am right on the borderline with a zip code at 15845, so we decided to give it a shot. Everything seems to be working well. the dish 1000 replaced a dish 500.


----------

